# Any other J.P. Weigle's ?



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's a photo of my vintage 86 J P Weigle, I sent it back to Peter in 2000 and had him reconfigure it for new components. So now it's Campy Record 10spd and sporting a new old paint job. Hope you like it


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's the other photo I meant to post:blush2:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

always nice to have a bike that is worth more than you paid for it!! I like the color combo a lot.

b21


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, we had a number of discussions on how I wanted the scheme to fit together. Also I wanted a non-metallic paint job to give it a more retro appearance. I think Peter did a great job!


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

His bikes are really wonderful. That is a great one.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

You're a tall drink of water, eh?


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

bushpig said:


> His bikes are really wonderful. That is a great one.


Thanks, I bought it to replace an earlier Witcomb of his that got totaled out in a travel accident (airlines!!!).


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob Ross said:


> You're a tall drink of water, eh?


About 6', the frame is a 60


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

RtR Pir8 said:


> Thanks, I bought it to replace an earlier Witcomb of his that got totaled out in a travel accident (airlines!!!).


Here is mine


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Here is mine


I've seen (and lusted after) yours, it's stunning; sort of like Nicole Kidman, small, slender, sexy and red-headed!:thumbsup:


----------

